

Minds, Brains, and Programs (1980) [pdf] - brudgers
http://www.class.uh.edu/phil/garson/MindsBrainsandPrograms.pdf

======
unabst
Better copy:
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.83....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.83.5248&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

------
westoncb
Here's a starting point for the non-philosophers:
[http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/intentionality/](http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/intentionality/)

------
linhchi
can someone with expertise make a tl;dr summary, please?

~~~
unabst
He makes an important distinction between being able to compute and actually
understanding what one is doing. If a computer can do it, a person can then
simulate the computer that did it, but that person wouldn't need to understand
a word of Chinese to do any of the computations (since they are just
instructions that need following).

Searching "Chinese Room" will bring up a ton of resources about this, and
Wikipedia has a thorough entry as well.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_room](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_room)

~~~
linhchi
so it means: even though Ava (in the film) can simulate the full range of
woman's emotion in love, it still doesnt mean she is actually feeling the
great joy and sorrow of love? :)

